# Lockanruf auf Festnetz



## stieglitz (18 August 2005)

Schlagt mich tot, aber das hab ich hier so, auf die Schnelle, noch nicht gefunden.
Anruf gerade vor einer 1/4 Stunde.

Sie habe gewonnen, Tonband mind. die Nr. 4 x wiederhohlt.
0190-828564
Gewinn xxxx und bla bla bla.
1,86 € Min.
Es wird langsam wirklich ätzend.
Fall s Doppelposting einfach löschen. Musste raus!


----------

